# 152 Stairmaster demo review



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Great review!

I am also coming from a 156 Agent, looking into the 152 Stairmaster, possibly 151 Evil Twin.

I am 5'11" 170 lbs, but cutting down to 155-160 for the summer...might keep it that way though.

Do you do any large jumps? That's something I probably will not do because I am getting old. I can do medium sized kickers but that's about it. Thanks for the landing comparison.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

well i didn't do the line of jumps at the far right of bear, the big like 40 fts or so, but i can hit like every other jump, i'd say most at bear and summit are like 10-20 ft? not really sure (bad at estimates) but i can hit the normal looking kickers ok and the board felt great, with my agent i duno why i bail more often cause i land too much on the nose, but with the stairmaster that didn't happen at all, it was weird, i was landing everything like flat based and stuff. The one thing was the like first jump i went off with the stairmaster, it felt like the nose and tail didn't "bite" as much as my agent, but after the first jump i didn't really notice that anymore, i think i was just getting used to the board, but yeah, great board, loved it. I prob only did some medium sized kickers, but i didn't do the kicker at the top of bear, u know the one that is like right to the left of the lift if u are on the lift, thats a little to big for me, and i don't want people watching when i bail lol


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

hahahah yeah i know exactly what you're talking about.

shit... if i knew they had a demo that day i would have gone.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

the demo was just from a random shop on the way to bear, but it was the 08-09 just to clear up, but i don't think the stairmasters have or will change much.

but yeah, great board, i would deff recomend it, and u will be amazed at how light it is compared to your agent


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

fack... can't wait!


----------

